# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Albin Kurti

## Disa

Albin Kurti veprimtar aktiv politik për çeshtjen kombëtare dhe demokratizimin e ndërgjegjes shqiptare.

Albin Kurti lindi më 24 mars 1975 në Prishtinë. Mbas arsimimit baze (1981 deri 1989) dhe me tej atij te mesem (1989 deri me 1993) in Prishtine vazhdon studimet. Në rezistencë kundër Milosheviqit në gusht të vitit 1997 Albini u kyç në Unionin e Pavarur të Studentëve të Universitetit të Prishtinës, si anëtar i kryesisë e më vonë si zyrtar për marrëdhënie ndërkombëtare.

Kurti ka qenë gjithashtu edhe anëtar i Këshillit Organizativ të Protestave Paqësore dhe të pa dhunshme studentore për lirimin e objekteve universitare të uzurpuara me dhunë nga regjimi i Milosheviqit. Ai ishte njëri ndër udhëheqësit e protestës historike studentore më 1 tetor 1997 e cila u shtyp brutalisht nga policia e Milosheviqit.

Me fillin e luftës në Kosovë, në gusht të vitit 1998, Albini filloi punën në zyrën e përfaqësuesit të përgjithshëm politik të UÇK-së, Adem Demaçit, ku shërbeu si sekretar i zyrës. Gjatë kësaj kohe ka qenë i angazhuar në gjetjen e zgjidhjes politike për krizën në Kosovë. Gjatë bombardimeve të NATO-s ai qëndroi në Prishtinë deri më 27 prill 1999, kur policia serbe e arrestoi. Me 10 qershor, me tërheqjen e forcave serbe në Serbi, ai së bashku me të burgosurit tjerë shqiptarë u transferua në burgjet serbe. Më 13 mars 2000 në Nish, Albini u dënua me 15 vjet burg të rëndë. Gjatë gjykimit ai refuzoi të njihte legjitimitetin e gjykatës duke thënë: "Ky gjyq nuk ka asgjë të përbashkët me të vërtetën dhe drejtësinë. Ky gjyq i shërben politikës ditore të regjimit të Milosheviqit që e ka mbajtur Kosovën nën okupim"[citim i duhur]. Kur u dënua, ai tha: "Nuk është me rëndësi nëse më dënoni dhe sa më dënoni. Çdo gjë që kam bërë e kam bërë vullnetarisht dhe me dinjitet, jam krenar për këtë dhe po të më ipej rasti do të veproja sërish njësoj." Si rezultat i presionit ndërkombëtar Albini u lirua më 7 dhjetor 2001. Më 23 prill 2003 Albini diplomoi në fakultetin e shkencave kompjuterike dhe telekomunikacionit në Universitetit e Prishtinës dhe vazhdoi të jetë aktivist i të drejtave të njeriut dhe atyre civile.

1. Pas çlirimit
Ai punoi si aktivist në Rrjetin e Aksionit për Kosovën (KAN), të formuar në vitin 1997, që u ringjall në konferencën "Drejtimet e reja" të mbajtur në Prishtinë nga 8-13 korrik 2003. Në këtë mënyrë KAN e siguroi vazhdimësinë me anë të një fillimi të ri. KAN ishte lëvizje e aktivistëve të rinj, që për mision kishin ndryshimet shoqërore dhe krijimin e qytetarisë aktive. Aktivitetet përqendroheshin në tri fusha kryesore: çështjet e të drejtave të njeriut dhe drejtësia sociale, arsimi, kultura dhe arti. KAN përbehej edhe prej shumë anëtarëve ndërkombëtarë.

Me 12 qershor 2005 në muret që rrethonin ndërtesën e UNMIK-ut, aktivistët shkruan parullën Jo negociata, vetëvendosje, që solli në transformimin e KAN-it në Lëvizjen vetëvendosje ! Shkrimi i parullave vazhdoi gati në të gjitha fshatrat dhe qytetet e Kosovës, dhe pastaj lëvizja filloi me përdorimin e metodave tjera kreative e të pa dhunshme sikurse janë aksionet simbolike, bllokadat dhe së fundi edhe demonstratat masive. Shërbimi Policor i Kosovës në bashkëpunim me policinë ndërkombëtare arrestoi, burgosi dhe dënoi qindra aktivistë, ndër ta edhe Albinin. Lëvizja vetëvendosje ! kërkon referendum gjithpopullor në Kosovë, si e vetmja zgjidhje e drejtë paqësore për të vendosur statusin e Kosovës. Lëvizja arsyeton se vetëm me referendum si ushtrim i të drejtës për vetëvendosje mund të realizohet një zgjidhje demokratike e vërtetë. Në vend të negociatave të cilat mund ta vënë në kompromis lirinë, lëvizja kërkon që populli i Kosovës të ketë mundësi të vendos për vetveten, si duan të jenë të qeverisur dhe nga kush.

----------


## Nice_Boy

_Albin Kurti te Elita Kombëtare?  qudi.._

----------


## Disa

> _Albin Kurti te Elita Kombëtare?  qudi.._


Mendon se nuk e meriton tek rubrika Elita Kombetare?

----------


## Nice_Boy

_Atëher hape edhe një temë për emrin timë/tëndin.

Është djal i mirë por se meriton këtu jo , ka koh ende për këtë vend. Se s'mund të hyn me një thes me Ibrahim Rugoven , Adem Demacin , Gjergj Fishten , Ismial Kadaren , Zahir Pajazitin ect ect_

----------


## Disa

> _Atëher hape edhe një temë për emrin timë/tëndin.
> 
> Është djal i mirë por se meriton këtu jo , ka koh ende për këtë vend. Se s'mund të hyn me një thes me Ibrahim Rugoven , Adem Demacin , Gjergj Fishten , Ismial Kadaren , Zahir Pajazitin ect ect_



Jo emri im dhe i yti kan dallim te madhe me emrin e Albin Kurtit,kur te veprosh ashtu siq veproj Albin Kurti,atehere edhe ty do te vendose ne kete rubrik.


Duke u bazuar ne veprimtarin e shquar te keti njeriu si gjat luftes edhe pas luftes une mendoje qe e meritone,nejse ai eshte mendimi yt.

----------


## shoku_tanku

Figura me e vlefshme aktualisht.Bota mbare Shqiptare,ka shume nevoje per nje pishtar te tille.

----------


## Brari

albini eshte nje pijun..

ndonji i kosoves ta shpjegoj per kta te shqipnis cdo me than Pijun..

kosova eshte shtet demokratik per dy arsye te forta..
nji se ashtu e duam..shtet demokratik..
dy se dhe ata qe na dhan doren me u ba shtet.. na diuam shtet demokratik..
cdo veperim e mendim kunder ksaj qe them eshte anti kombetar..

po cdo me than shtet demokratik..

do me then se..ne se mendon me ba dicka per kosoven..vetem smund ta besh.. 
e pra bujrum formo nji parti politike..
kjo nuk te ndalohet..

pastaj hyr ne sistemin e partive.. e kur behen votime kerko voten e popullit..
mbasi e ke marre voten e popullit.. athere bujrum.. qeverise kosoven..
albini nuk vepron keshtu..

athere te mos merret me politike te rruges sepse demton kosoven..
ai mund te fitoj pike ne sy te lahperoizmit apo naiviteto-izmit.. por kombetarisht behet i demshem..

pra albini nje eshte nja lahper sikurse erion veliu e erion bracet etj..

ai ndoshta nuk e kupton cfar demi sjell..
athere dikush dhet ta sqaroj at magar..




..

----------


## Hard_Style

> _Atëher hape edhe një temë për emrin timë/tëndin.
> 
> Është djal i mirë por se meriton këtu jo , ka koh ende për këtë vend. Se s'mund të hyn me një thes me Ibrahim Rugoven , Adem Demacin , Gjergj Fishten , Ismial Kadaren , Zahir Pajazitin ect ect_


...ppo qashtu osht , smundet me hy me ni thes me rugoven , se ky ju thojke gzetarve serb ne n'midis t'beogradit ; une jam kan UCK , une ekam ndihmu UCK-n, shum t'rim i madh duhet me kan mi than ato fjal atje, e ky coftina juaj ne beograd  UCK-ës ju thojke grupe extremiste, terroriste duhet mi luftu ata...

- ti mundesh me than per rugoviqin se ka vendin te elita kombtare...

----------


## valdetshala

> albini eshte nje pijun..
> 
> ndonji i kosoves ta shpjegoj per kta te shqipnis cdo me than Pijun..
> 
> 
> ai mund te fitoj pike ne sy te lahperoizmit apo naiviteto-izmit.. por kombetarisht behet i demshem..
> 
> pra albini nje eshte nja lahper sikurse erion veliu e erion bracet etj..
> 
> ...


Kush je ti dhe pse mendon se mund te  Vlerësosh Albin Kurtin?? Sa vjeçar je, mos je gjë Akademik?? auauauuaua   kurrë nuk kemi mu mbush mend ne shqiptaret deri sa te përzihemi ne politike edhe pe nuk jemi politikan.

----------


## MARGUS

> _Atëher hape edhe një temë për emrin timë/tëndin.
> 
> Është djal i mirë por se meriton këtu jo , ka koh ende për këtë vend. Se s'mund të hyn me një thes me Ibrahim Rugoven , Adem Demacin , Gjergj Fishten , Ismial Kadaren , Zahir Pajazitin ect ect_


hej hej ma ngadal se nuk perzihet emri i kadares, fishtes,(per rugoven nuk dij cka te them tregon koha) me taravola si demaci e pajazitat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## MARGUS

> Albin Kurti veprimtar aktiv politik për çeshtjen kombëtare dhe demokratizimin e ndërgjegjes shqiptare.
> 
> Albin Kurti lindi më 24 mars 1975 në Prishtinë. Mbas arsimimit baze (1981 deri 1989) dhe me tej atij te mesem (1989 deri me 1993) in Prishtine vazhdon studimet. Në rezistencë kundër Milosheviqit në gusht të vitit 1997 Albini u kyç në Unionin e Pavarur të Studentëve të Universitetit të Prishtinës, si anëtar i kryesisë e më vonë si zyrtar për marrëdhënie ndërkombëtare.
> 
> Kurti ka qenë gjithashtu edhe anëtar i Këshillit Organizativ të Protestave Paqësore dhe të pa dhunshme studentore për lirimin e objekteve universitare të uzurpuara me dhunë nga regjimi i Milosheviqit. Ai ishte njëri ndër udhëheqësit e protestës historike studentore më 1 tetor 1997 e cila u shtyp brutalisht nga policia e Milosheviqit.
> 
> Me fillin e luftës në Kosovë, në gusht të vitit 1998, Albini filloi punën në zyrën e përfaqësuesit të përgjithshëm politik të UÇK-së, Adem Demaçit, ku shërbeu si sekretar i zyrës. Gjatë kësaj kohe ka qenë i angazhuar në gjetjen e zgjidhjes politike për krizën në Kosovë. Gjatë bombardimeve të NATO-s ai qëndroi në Prishtinë deri më 27 prill 1999, kur policia serbe e arrestoi. Me 10 qershor, me tërheqjen e forcave serbe në Serbi, ai së bashku me të burgosurit tjerë shqiptarë u transferua në burgjet serbe. Më 13 mars 2000 në Nish, Albini u dënua me 15 vjet burg të rëndë. Gjatë gjykimit ai refuzoi të njihte legjitimitetin e gjykatës duke thënë: "Ky gjyq nuk ka asgjë të përbashkët me të vërtetën dhe drejtësinë. Ky gjyq i shërben politikës ditore të regjimit të Milosheviqit që e ka mbajtur Kosovën nën okupim"[citim i duhur]. Kur u dënua, ai tha: "Nuk është me rëndësi nëse më dënoni dhe sa më dënoni. Çdo gjë që kam bërë e kam bërë vullnetarisht dhe me dinjitet, jam krenar për këtë dhe po të më ipej rasti do të veproja sërish njësoj." Si rezultat i presionit ndërkombëtar Albini u lirua më 7 dhjetor 2001. Më 23 prill 2003 Albini diplomoi në fakultetin e shkencave kompjuterike dhe telekomunikacionit në Universitetit e Prishtinës dhe vazhdoi të jetë aktivist i të drejtave të njeriut dhe atyre civile.
> 
> 1. Pas çlirimit
> ...


Njeri i kompleksuar ,leh dhe kritikon cdo kend e cdo gje por kur as nuk ka ber  e as nuk thot si te behet ,kso far taravoli vveq ne kosove mund te gjesh

----------


## MARGUS

Vepra me e madhe e ketij  "patrioti" eshte shkruarja e parollave , disa protesta  kunder cdo gjeje  unmik kfor  e qeveri dhe organe te shtetit kosoves!(fatkeqesisht eshte shkaktar i vdekjes se dy te rinjve ne protestat e tija personale per afirmim)
Harrova te them meret me  "shkrime filozofike e politike" te cilat vetem  express ia boton!!!

----------


## sabah08

Ndonese  i ne moshe Albin Kurti me vepren dhe punen atdhetare ne krye te organizates rinore "vetvendosja" meriton fjalet me te mira.Ai vertet nuk ka bere as me pak dhe as me shume cka i takon cdo shqiptari atdhetar.Emri i tij eshte lakuar shume keto kohet e fundit.Pavaresisht se nuk ka perkrahje nga shumica e partive politike,z.Kurti gezon respektin dhe mbeshtetjen e shumices se kombit shqiptar.Me te tille cuna kombi shqiptar do te zere vendin qe i takon ne Ballkan ,Europe e kudo ne bote.Urojme te dalin sa me shume Albin Kurt-a nga rradhet e popullit shqiptar.

----------


## shoku_tanku

Me figura servilesh e lepiresish jemi plot.Ky eshte identiteti modernist i pushtetareve te sotem,Kosovare e Shqiptare.Se fundi kane menduar nje metode gjeniale per t'i cuar vendet tona sa me pare ne Europe.Pajisja me pasaporta Serbe e Greke do te ishte metoda me efikase per tu bere pjese e bashkimit shume te deshiruar Europian.Te rralle jane ata qe dalin kunder gjithe ketyre paudhesive,dhe te hidhet balte mbi ta,eshte gjeja me e lehte per tu bere.Dike e quajne plak te rrjedhur,dike tjeter aventurier.Por nuk i vjen e keqja Shqiperise nga nje plak i rrjedhur a nga nje djale qe ka vendosur te luftoje me mullinjte e eres...shikoni se gjetke e keni te keqen,te nderuar zoterinj...

----------


## Disa

> albini eshte nje pijun..
> 
> ndonji i kosoves ta shpjegoj per kta te shqipnis cdo me than Pijun..
> 
> kosova eshte shtet demokratik per dy arsye te forta..
> nji se ashtu e duam..shtet demokratik..
> dy se dhe ata qe na dhan doren me u ba shtet.. na diuam shtet demokratik..
> cdo veperim e mendim kunder ksaj qe them eshte anti kombetar..
> 
> ...


Eshte e vertet qe jemi shtet demokrat,po shtrohet pytja a jemi shtet sovran?dhe pergjigjeja eshte jo pse ?sepse ne pik se pari nuk e kemi te kontrolluar tere teritorin e Kosoves,si mund thush shtet sovran,kur Mitrovicen e ke te ndar,decentralizimi eshte duke e kantonizuar Kosoven,Maqedoni e flliqur dona merr token ne Debollde duke u bazuar ne marrveshjen e Demokracionit mes Maqedonis dhe Kosoves.etj etj etj...pra pas gjith ketyre te metave qe i ka kjo pavaresi dhe shum tjera na del se ne nuk jemi nje shtet sovran,por kemi nje pavaresi te cunguar.

----------


## tomaras

> hej hej ma ngadal se nuk perzihet emri i kadares, fishtes,(per rugoven nuk dij cka te them tregon koha) me taravola si demaci e pajazitat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Nga një herë seç i vjen njeriut keq që dikush-dikush  ka pasur fatin të mësojë shkrim-lexim. Shumë më mirë me këso mendje të prishur të kishe mbetur analfabet. Bile nuk e kishe kontaminuar forumin me taravollëqe.

----------


## tasjani-ferizaj

a kae ni vend edhe per mue ne eliten kombtare more heeeeeeeeej!
masi tuk u ba gjithkush me hie.

----------


## ARIANI_TB

Albin Kurti nuk do të paraqitet në gjykatë 
Drejtuesi i Lëvizjes “Vetëvendosje”, Albin Kurti, nuk do të paraqitet në seancën gjyqësore të 15 shkurtit të thirrur nga EULEX-i, për faktin se kjo lëvizje nuk i njeh misionet ndërkombëtare që veprojnë në Kosovë. ... 
Postuar: 13:54:08 / 09.02.2010 


Kështu u tha sot ne një konferencë me gazetarë , me ç’rast u ripërserit se “Vetëvendosje”, do të vazhdojë aktivitete e saj në kundërshtim të misioneve ndërkombëtare, të cilat nuk e njohin pavarësinë e Kosovës.

----------


## The Clown

Albini nuk eshte bithlepires por trim mbi trimat dhe me nje llogjike te papare.

----------


## _MALSORI_

> Figura me e vlefshme aktualisht.Bota mbare Shqiptare,ka shume nevoje per nje pishtar te tille.


keshtu lehte edhe vellai binjak i tij ne tirane errioni...priteni kur tja nderroje emrin organizates se tij nga vetvendosja ne 99-she.......por ketij i duhet te mbaje pergjegjesi morale dhe ligjore per vdekjen e dy protestuesve ne qytetin prishtines....pastaj te lehe vend e pa vend...

----------

